
Show HN: Forum as a service, for GitHub projects - steveluo9
https://gitq.com
======
africajam
This is awesome! I don't understand why this hasn't got more upvotes. I've
just created a forum for my project:

[https://gitq.com/etewiah/property_web_builder](https://gitq.com/etewiah/property_web_builder)

Now time to get people talking about it ;)

------
fiatjaf
This is nice. I want something like this, and I've seem a lot of project
maintainers ask for it also, so it's strange it hasn't got more upvotes.

In a lot of cases people want "Gitter for forums", but they end up creating
mailing lists. This thing solves that problem.

There's also [https://spectrum.chat/](https://spectrum.chat/), a forum-as-a-
service tool which I find great, although it is totally unrelated to GitHub.

------
mbrain
Interesting! I built Gitcussion for the exact same reason few years ago.
[https://gitcussion.com/](https://gitcussion.com/)

------
steveluo9
Don't know how to change the url in HN, but the following url is a community
for gitq.com itself:
[https://gitq.com/GitQLab/gitq.com](https://gitq.com/GitQLab/gitq.com)

------
robinshen
I often end up asking questions in GitHub issues, not a good place for
discussions though. Finally someone offered this service. Nice!

~~~
steveluo9
That's why we build this service and hope that we can provide the best
discussion service for the open source communities.

------
type0
What relation does it have to Git? Have you read their mailing list about the
Git Trademark? [https://public-
inbox.org/git/20170202022655.2jwvudhvo4hmueaw...](https://public-
inbox.org/git/20170202022655.2jwvudhvo4hmueaw@sigill.intra.peff.net/)

~~~
fiatjaf
Say that to Gitter.

~~~
type0
No need to do that. Gitter started the same year (2014) but before the Git
trademark were granted, so this does not apply.

Edit: also Mr and Mrs Git don't need to change their name -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HtyO4tmpPdk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HtyO4tmpPdk)

~~~
steveluo9
Sigh, GitQ means Mr. GitHub's Questions site :)

I started to think about this project before 2014 and bought the domain in
early 2014 maybe and started then, so can I say this also does not apply?

Actually, it's too early to think about this. Now, I'm just wondering why I
got so little points and how can I get the post to be on the HN home page so
it can get enough focus? Is there anyway to attract more people to the GitQ?
Is this project useful enough for the open source community?

To use or not to use a name is not as important as the idea itself, actually.

